#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  API Spec. 5L ,Forty Fifth (45th) edition

## inconel

Friends,



Kindly share API Spec. 5L Specification for Line Pipe,Forty Fifth (45th) edition.

Thanks in advance...See More: API Spec. 5L ,Forty Fifth (45th) edition

----------


## inconel

Hey, what about this standard? any info about this fellow?

----------


## Makshoof Gul

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API 5L are available at the above address

----------


## piperbillym

Can you send me API Spec. 5L ,Forty Fifth (45th) edition

----------


## sameerahmed

I need it please upload 
API 5L Specification Edition 45th

----------


## minhky032003

API 5L 45th, Specification for line pipe! One of the most common one for manufacture pipe that is used in onshore and offshore. It will be effective on the first day of June

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

waiting...............

----------


## inconel

Pls share....

----------


## piperbillym

Thank you very much sir

----------


## FADISI

Sorry about asking a stupid question.
I am new user and I need this API Spec. 5L ,Forty Fifth (45th) edition.
I see people saying "thanks", but I cannot find the document.
Where is it, so I can download it?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## prickelpit

jep, I'd like to have that too. Thanks advance!

----------


## inconel

Frenz, pls share API 5L 45th edition.

----------


## rudolf

Waiting this standard too....

See More: API Spec. 5L ,Forty Fifth (45th) edition

----------


## rudolf

Waiting this standard too....

----------


## barrerav

Hello... Here the link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4

----------


## inconel

Thank you very much

----------


## ddt

Thanks

----------


## mecha_engr

Deleted :-(
Please reupload

----------


## kanil

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mecha_engr

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks alot

----------


## egpetuser

Unable to download... help

----------


## mnthiraviam

> Unable to download... help



U can get it from here..... **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nikidragon4u

API 5L 45th edition 2013

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vfq3481

Thx!

----------


## piperbillym

You Are Welcome

See More: API Spec. 5L ,Forty Fifth (45th) edition

----------


## vanquisher85

Unable to download... help...please!!!

----------


## piperbillym

omit e-mail

----------


## rosscruz08

kindly please re-upload the file.
thanks in advance.

----------


## mamughal

plz upload again a fresh link
Thanx

----------


## AlBaigMughal

plz upload again. all links got expired.

----------


## AlBaigMughal

Dear kanil,

You are requested to kindly upload/attach this again as we are unable to download this.

Best Regards,

----------


## Sunset_Yellow

Could you please share the link with me too.

Many thanks,







> You Are Welcome

----------


## Vinu Pillai

Please share....waiting for it..

----------


## sinopec

Please share API 5L 45th edition.

----------


## sadiq mansuri

Dear All,

Requested to send API 5L forty fifth edition would be highly thankful.

----------


## hamid1469

plz share
thanks mate

----------


## hamid1469

plz share


thanks mateSee More: API Spec. 5L ,Forty Fifth (45th) edition

----------


## emintugluoglu

Hello my friends.
I really do need API Spec. 5L ,Forty Fifth (45th) edition.
Links posted on thread are no longer working.
Could anyone help me by either re-posting or sending by e-mail please.
Thanks in advance and kind regards,
Emin Tugluoglu

----------


## emintugluoglu

Hello my friends.
I really do need API Spec. 5L ,Forty Fifth (45th) edition.
Links posted on thread are no longer working.
Could anyone help me by either re-posting or sending by e-mail please.
Thanks in advance and kind regards,
Emin Tugluoglu

----------


## garysmith1

Any luck with this?

----------


## wateveritis

Could someone please share this API again? Thanks.

----------


## sudharsanam

kind attn: Mr. Makshoof Gul & all forum members
dear sir,
kindly reupload the link or send it to me urgent. kindly do the needful.

regards,
sudharsanam
forum helper

----------


## gtpol57

2013 (45th) edition **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sameerahmed

please share thanks in avdance

----------


## sameerahmed

Please upload if any one have

----------


## sameerahmed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## LpWolf

thnx

----------


## rosscruz08

thanks...

----------


## mohsenkalantar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: API Spec. 5L ,Forty Fifth (45th) edition

----------


## Musty261

Thanx man

----------


## tincho099

thank for share it

----------


## amin32

Thanks

----------


## amin32

Thnx a lot for your help

----------


## jainrakeshj

Need API-571

----------


## Mr Welder

*API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 571 SECOND EDITION, APRIL 2011*
_(Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining Industry)_


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Mr.Welder

----------


## electron161

Please , I need to API 5L 45 th , it's my mail davidbenavides161@gmail.com.

Thanks all.

----------


## kk0503

Hi Friends,

Can you send me API Spec. 5L ,Forty Fifth (45th) edition

----------


## kk0503

Plz share API 5L 45 Ed

----------


## acier58

> Plz share API 5L 45 Ed




Here is:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kk0503

Thanks very very much  acier58

Regards

----------


## kk0503

Thanks very very much  acier58



RegardsSee More: API Spec. 5L ,Forty Fifth (45th) edition

----------


## deskdesign

Thank you guys for the post and 5L 13, really appreciate.

----------


## apuy10pn

Thanks all....  :Smile:

----------


## nddung

You can found it here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you very much.

----------


## marmorius2

Thanks, you are very kind. Thanks

----------


## satishr_murthy

Re upload

----------


## madhavan

Dear All

Could anyone Share API Spec.5L Specification For Line Pipe (45th ) edition
Thanks in Advance

----------


## lrhzavala

Please would any one share API 5L 45th edition.

----------


## joaquin_ra_garcia

Thanks a lot. I could download here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daniel.torres

Does anybody have API 5L, 46th Edition?
Thanks in advance.

----------

